# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Đồng Tháp  - Du lich Dong Thap

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Đồng Tháp*  - *Du lich Dong Thap*
Đồng Tháp nằm trong khu vực đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, là một trong ba tỉnh của vùng Đồng Tháp Mười, phía bắc giáp Cam-pu-chia, phía nam giáp Vĩnh Long và Cần Thơ, phía tây giáp An Giang, phía đông giáp Long An và Tiền Giang.



_Mùa sen về với Đồng Tháp Mười._

Về thăm Đồng Tháp du khách như trở về với cội nguồn thiên nhiên bởi bầu không khí trong lành, mát mẻ của những cánh đồng lúa phì nhiêu, đi trên những chiếc xuồng ba lá trên sông rạch để đến với khu di tích cụ Phó Bảng Nguyễn Sinh Sắc, đài liệt sĩ, khu di tích Gò Tháp, di tích kiến trúc cổ Kiến An Cung, vườn chim thiên nhiên lạ mắt ở Tháp Mười, vườn sếu quý hiếm ở Tam Nông, khu căn cứ Xẻo Quít, làng hoa kiểng Tân Qui Đông, các vườn cây ăn trái Cao Lãnh, Châu Thành, Lai Vung, Thạnh Hưng... 



_Cánh đồng lúa_

Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Đồng Tháp để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Đồng Tháp cách Sài Gòn 170km và cách Hà Nội 1.862km. Có thể đến Đồng Tháp bằng đường bộ hay hàng không.

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng*

Từ Sài Gòn, có thể mua vé xe đi Đồng Tháp tại bến xe miền Đông hay của các hãng xe uy tín trên đường Lê Hồng Phong. Giá vé dao động từ 120.000 – 200.000 đồng, tùy chất lượng xe.

Tham khảo các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Đồng Tháp như:

Xe PHƯƠNG TRANG Sài Gòn:  272 Đề Thám, quận 1. ĐT: (08) 38375570

Tuyến Sài Gòn - Cao Lãnh
Giá vé 75.000đ. Xuất phát tại bến xe Miền Tây lúc 7h10-9h10-11h10-13h10-15h10-17h10, tại bến xe Cao Lãnh lúc 2h-4h-8h-12h-14h-16h.

Tuyến Sài Gòn - Sa Đéc
Giá vé 70.000đ. Từ Sài Gòn đi lúc 12h30-16h30

Xe MAI LINH Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

Cao Lãnh: Bến xe Cao Lãnh 71/1 Lý Thường Kiệt, P2, ĐT (067)3877877.

Xe PHÚ VĨNH LONG Chạy tuyến:  Sài Gòn - Vĩnh Long, Sài Gòn - Bình Minh Trà Ôn, Sài Gòn - Sa Đéc, Sài Gòn - Cao Lãnh. Xe 15 chỗ. Xuất bến tại Sài Gòn từ 4h30 đến 19h30 mỗi giờ chạy một xe. Ngoài ra xe sẽ chạy đột xuất nếu đủ 15 ghế.

Sài Gòn: 572 đường 3/2-P14-Q10 (ngã tư 3/2 Ngô Quyền). Điện thoại (08)3866.0378 - 3866.0789 - 3868.6035 - 3868.6036. 

Vĩnh Long: 09 Nguyễn Huệ-P8-Vĩnh Long. Điện thoại (070) 383.4444 - 383.6666 - 3.888888. 

Bình Minh Trà Ôn: 435 Thuận Thới-Bình Minh-Vĩnh Long điện thoại (070) 375.0299 - 375.0277 và 69 Khu 10B-Thị trấn Trà Ôn-Vĩnh Long điện thoại (070) 377.4020 - 377.4022. 

Sa Đéc: 56A Lê Thánh Tôn - P2 điện thoại (067) 386.7222 - 377.2999. 

Cao Lãnh: 52 Quốc lộ 30-P.Mỹ Phú điện thoại (067)387.4747 - 387.9797 và 136 Hùng Vương-P2 điện thoại (067) 387.7678.

*Phương tiện cá nhân*

Nếu khoảng cách tương đối, bạn hoàn toàn có thể phượt bằng xe máy hay xe con đến Đồng Tháp.

Nếu xuất phát ở Sài Gòn thì từ Q.6 (vòng xoay An Lạc) hay Q.7 (cao tốc Trung Lương), đều đến được QL 1A. Từ QL1A, chạy thẳng tới cầu Mỹ Thuận có ngã ba chỉ Đồng Tháp thì rẽ phải theo hướng đó, chạy khoảng 20km nữa qua thị trấn Lai Vung, gặp ngã ba lớn rẽ phải thêm 25 km nửa thì đến Cao Lãnh.

*2. Nên đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Sở hữu những con kênh hiền hòa, những cánh đồng bạt ngàn, hồ sen thơm ngát biến chuyển theo từng nhịp của thời gian nên Đồng Tháp mùa nào cũng đẹp.

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Đồng Tháp

----------


## thietht

Bảo tàng Đồng Tháp

Nhà cổ Huỳnh Thủy Lê và câu chuyện tình lãng mạn

Vườn cây ăn trái Đồng Tháp

Làng hoa Sa Đéc

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội Gò Tháp - Đồng Tháp (14/03 - 16/03)

Lễ hội đình thần Tân Phú Trung - Đồng Tháp (16/04 - 17/04(năm chẵn) và 12/05 - 13/05 (năm lẻ) )

----------


## thietht

Nem Lai Vung

Thơm lừng món nướng ở Tam Nông

Cá lóc nướng trui cuốn lá sen non

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Hạnh Phúc (178 Nguyễn Huệ,Phường 2,TP Cao Lãnh)

Nhà hàng Ngọc Lan

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Bông Hồng Đồng Tháp (251A Nguyễn Sinh Sắc, P. 2, Tx. Sa Đéc)

Khách sạn Sông Trà (178 Nguyễn Huệ, Thị xã Cao Lãnh)

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch tại Đồng Tháp

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp các *Tour du lịch Đồng Tháp* - *Tour du lich Dong Thap* được giới thiệu trên Didau.org
Tour Du Lịch Hồ Chí Minh - Đồng Tháp – Mùa Nước Nổi (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 1.790.000 VNĐ /Khách


Tour du lịch giá rẻ Đồng Tháp - Sa Đéc (1 ngày) - Giá 595.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Đồng Tháp (1 ngày) - Giá 290.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Làng hoa Sa Đéc mùa xuân về

----------

